
Function Overloading Five Ways in F# - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/function-overloading-five-ways-in-f/?ref=hn
======
DanielBMarkham
There is a sixth way of doing this using an embedded Discriminated Union
inside of a type that I skipped for simplicity's sake.

